# Need help with a cheap durable sample pad!



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 29, 2012)

We're looking into buying my drummer a sample pad so we can have live bassdrops.
I'm not 100% sure about what exactly to look for with it. I linked my friend one I saw for super cheap and he said it was only midi and thought we HAD to have a laptop. I just want to be able to set it on a stand next to our drummer and him to hit it and boooooooooooom


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 30, 2012)

I KNOW you guys have them...


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 31, 2012)

I think Alesis makes a sample pad for like $99... Alesis PercPad Electronic Drum Pad | Musician&#39;s Friend I'm sure thats got a nice long 808 hit in it.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 31, 2012)

Would I be able to put sounds onto it? I make my bassdrops and I'd like to use those.
Also, could we just send this to the PA at a live show?


----------



## anibawl (Sep 1, 2012)

Maybe try to find a used Roland SPD-S?

That's the only thing I could find where you could Upload your own tracks onto the pads. But they aren't cheap :/

We use a Boss RC2 for sample triggering, but might not work with bass drops. 

RC2>DI>PA


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 1, 2012)

So with the Roland pad, all we'd need to do is send it straight to the PA?

I heard with the RC-2 you have to click it on, and click it off to stop the sample


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 4, 2012)

My drummer said he was letting his friend borrow an Alesis DM5 for a while but the kid never uses it and was wondering if we'd be able to program bassdrops into it

DM5 Drum Module 18-Bit Drum Sound Module


----------



## anibawl (Sep 7, 2012)

Well you might need to put it through a DI box before going into the board just to clear the signal. Maybe.

On the RC2 You can set it to where it only plays the one time. That's how I do, only press it once to play and it goes off on its own after sample is done.

I have a DM5 and I think that there are some bass drops in the hip-hop/trance section. You'd still need some kind of single pad to trigger it though, but would definitely be cheaper if you already have the DM5


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh okay thanks  We're willing to spend pretty much whatever, we're just trying to figure out the best route!


----------

